
EU Advocate General: Serious Doubts over Privacy Shield - stiray
https://noyb.eu/cjeu-ag-opinion-first-statement/
======
stiray
Quote from article:

\----

Practical Impact: More privacy for EU consumers, massive issues for certain US
business. If the Court follows today’s opinion to have a “targeted approach”,
there would be no impact on most EU data transfers. EU data protection
authorities may however stop transfers to US companies that fall under FISA
702 (“electronic communication service providers”). This includes companies
like Facebook, Google, Microsoft, Amazon Web Services or Yahoo.

Schrems: “Everyone will still be able to have all necessary data flows with
the US, like sending emails or booking a hotel in the US. Some EU businesses
may not be able to use certain US providers for outsourcing anymore, because
US surveillance laws requires these companies to disclose data to the NSA.
This is also an economic problem for the US, because foreign revenue will go
elsewhere. It is really upon the United States to ensure baseline privacy
protections for foreigners. Otherwise no one will trust US companies with
their data.”

\----

No end to US-EU data clash. The case itself cannot overcome the deeper clash
of EU and US law. Schrems: “In the long term I hope that the US legislator
will come to realize that no foreign customer will trust US industry, if there
are no solid privacy protection in the US. You can’t say ‘trust us with all
your data, but actually you have no rights’.” The US has similar concerns over
Chinese 5G hardware from Huawei or apps like TikTok.

\----

